# Sherwood Schwartz Passes Away



## JustPassingThrough (Jul 13, 2011)

http://www.philly.com/philly/obituaries/125469263.html

_Just sit right back and you'll hear a tale, 
A tale of a fateful trip 
That started from this tropic port 
Aboard this tiny ship. 

The mate was a mighty sailing man, 
The skipper brave and sure. 
Five passengers set sail that day 
For a three hour tour, a three hour tour. 

The weather started getting rough, 
The tiny ship was tossed, 
If not for the courage of the fearless crew 
The minnow would be lost, the minnow would be lost. 

The ship set ground on the shore of this uncharted desert isle 
With Gilligan 
The Skipper too, 
The millionaire and his wife, 
The movie star 
The professor and Mary Ann, 
Here on Gilligans Isle. 


So this is the talel of the castways, 
They're here for a long, long time, 
They'll have to make the best of things, 
It's an uphill climb. 

The first mate and the Skipper too, 
Will do their very best, 
To make the others comfortable, 
In the tropic island nest. 

No phone, no lights no motor cars, 
Not a single luxury, 
Like Robinson Crusoe, 
As primative as can be. 

So join us here each week my freinds, 
You're sure to get a smile, 
From seven stranded castways, 
Here on "Gilligan's Isle."

_Thanks for the afternoons after school.


----------

